# gravel tires



## nelsbruce (Dec 31, 2002)

any suggestions


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

*Continental Cyclocross Speeds*

I did a 73 mile grave grinder with 10K of climbing on these. Seemed to work well enough and I got zero flats. I have the foldable version. I ran 55 PSI rear and 50 front.

Continental Bicycle -*Cyclocross Speed


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Could you be more specific about what you mean by gravel roads? In some areas gravel roads are pretty nice and don't require any special tires.....other areas you'd need something drastically different from an ordinary road tires.
And only gravel roads or a mix of tar and gravel?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Could you be more specific about what you mean by gravel roads? In some areas gravel roads are pretty nice and don't require any special tires.....other areas you'd need something drastically different from an ordinary road tires.
> And only gravel roads or a mix of tar and gravel?


..........and I would be asking what width tires his frame, fork and brakes will take. That would make all the difference between tough 23mm tires and balloony 40mm ones.

Edit - the OP seems like the master of minimal information.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

I like these...

X'PLOR MSO | Clement Cycling, Cyclocross Tires, Adventure Tires, Mountain Bike Tires, Road Bike Tires

Assuming you have room for a 40mm tire.


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

If you're running a road bike and only have room for 28mm, I'd give the Vittoria Randonneur Cross a shot (700x28). It's been pretty good to me.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Agree with Mike.

Yet another OP that shows up, asks a (sort of), question, then disappears.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Some reviews that I wrote:
First Impressions: Clement X’Plor MSO Tire | GRAVELBIKE.com
First Impressions: Kenda Happy Medium Tire | GRAVELBIKE.com
First Impressions: Bruce Gordon Rock ‘n Road Tires | GRAVELBIKE.com
Salsa Vaya 650B Conversion Project (Wheels & Tires) | GRAVELBIKE.com


----------

